# Hallelujah its done



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2011)

My basement is finished

I now have to set up the gym MA training area again and I have a piece of equipment I have designed that is basically an indoor tree :EG: that I have all the pieces cut out for and I need to assemble it and away we go, let the training begin .

And in spring or summer, if all goes as expected and I stay injury free and I continue getting better I am going to start a tuishou group too with my sifu&#8217;s approval (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Steve (Mar 11, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> My basement is finished
> 
> I now have to set up the gym MA training area again and I have a piece of equipment I have designed that is basically an indoor tree :EG: that I have all the pieces cut out for and I need to assemble it and away we go, let the training begin .
> 
> ...



Sweet.


----------



## granfire (Mar 11, 2011)

you know, it's a mean tease to gloat without pictures!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2011)

granfire said:


> you know, it's a mean tease to gloat without pictures!


 
Yes, yes it is :EG:

:uhyeah:


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 11, 2011)

It's nice to have a home kwoon.


----------



## MJS (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice!  Congrats!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 11, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## granfire (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey, any pics yet?!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 3, 2011)

=(

I want a home dojang!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 4, 2011)

granfire said:


> Hey, any pics yet?!


 
No, no there isn't :EG:


----------



## granfire (Apr 4, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> No, no there isn't :EG:


Tease


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 4, 2011)

granfire said:


> Tease


 
Yes, yes I am :EG:


----------



## granfire (Apr 4, 2011)

But you know, I am going to keep asking....

:angel:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 4, 2011)

granfire said:


> But you know, I am going to keep asking....
> 
> :angel:


 Yes, yes I do


----------



## granfire (Apr 4, 2011)

...and again and again.....and again....


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 5, 2011)

granfire said:


> ...and again and again.....and again....



You're a woman. It's expected


----------



## oaktree (Apr 5, 2011)

I think he did not make it I think he caved in and made an entertainment area for his wife and kids.:lol:

Did she says this to you:
tian a!! Ni jiu jing dui wo de fang zi zuo shen me le?!
&#22825;&#21834;&#65281;&#65281; &#20320;&#31350;&#31455;&#23545;&#25105;&#30340;&#25151;&#23376;&#20570;&#20160;&#20040;&#20102;&#65311;&#65281; 
(What the hell did you do to my house?!):whip:


----------



## granfire (Apr 5, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> You're a woman. It's expected



why, thank you!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2011)

oaktree said:


> I think he did not make it I think he caved in and made an entertainment area for his wife and kids.:lol:
> 
> Did she says this to you:
> tian a!! Ni jiu jing dui wo de fang zi zuo shen me le?!
> ...


 
Actually no... it was her idea... or at least that is what she thinks 

Truth is we bought the house for the basement so I could do this... she knows I am Martial Arts crazy, or at least that is what she has told her entire family in China, so there were certain criteria for buying this house 

1) School system 
2) Liking the house and neighborhood
3) The proper basement for MA training :EG:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm reminded of a scene in Ip Man where Mrs. Ip tells her husband, "Don't break my things."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> I'm reminded of a scene in Ip Man where Mrs. Ip tells her husband, "Don't break my things."


 
Actually... My wife thought that was a pretty funny scene...


----------



## granfire (Apr 5, 2011)

Did she take pictures?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2011)

granfire said:


> Did she take pictures?


 
No, no she didn't :EG:


----------



## granfire (Apr 5, 2011)

when will she break out the camera?


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 5, 2011)

We should talk to your wife about the decor.  I'm thinking purple with embossed lotus flowers on the walls, country cows stenciled around the baseboards and stained glass rainbows dangling from the ceilings. A few plants, a ficus tree ... some braided ribbons ... I dunno.

We could do that.  

Or you could post pics. :mst:


----------



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

lots of sparkles...


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2011)

Glade air fresheners ... throw pillows ... a disco ball ....


----------



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

and lace curtains!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2011)

granfire said:


> when will she break out the camera?


 
Well....she isn't :EG:



shesulsa said:


> We should talk to your wife about the decor. I'm thinking purple with embossed lotus flowers on the walls, country cows stenciled around the baseboards and stained glass rainbows dangling from the ceilings. A few plants, a ficus tree ... some braided ribbons ... I dunno.
> 
> We could do that.
> 
> Or you could post pics. :mst:


 



granfire said:


> lots of sparkles...


 



shesulsa said:


> Glade air fresheners ... throw pillows ... a disco ball ....


 


granfire said:


> and lace curtains!


 
You know...if this was 20 years ago and you were talking about my ex-wife...I'd be scared... but my wife... the Doctor...Form China.... She is less into decorating than I am so feel free to talk to her.... besides...she'll ask me to translate and believe me...I will translate absolutely everything...just the way you say it :EG:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well....she isn't :EG:
> 
> 
> 
> You know...if this was 20 years ago and you were talking about my ex-wife...I'd be scared... but my wife... the Doctor...Form China.... She is less into decorating than I am so feel free to talk to her.... besides...she'll ask me to translate and believe me...I will translate absolutely everything...just the way you say it :EG:




You underestimate my spork-fu.  I know people from China too.  Influential people who like purple walls and lace curtains.  

:matrix:


----------



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

We will find the chink in the armor....
:knight:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2011)

granfire said:


> We will find the chink in the armor....
> :knight:


 


shesulsa said:


> You underestimate my spork-fu. I know people from China too. Influential people who like purple walls and lace curtains.
> 
> :matrix:


 
:anic:


:uhyeah:


----------



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

(somehow that knight smiley looks like spongebob....)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2011)

granfire said:


> (somehow that knight smiley looks like spongebob....)


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll huff and I'll puff and I'll ... blow your tree down.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2011)

NEVER!!!!

Trust a tree


----------



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

Stihl FTW


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a Stihl and I had it with me when... that damn tree jumped me...NEVER!!!!! trust a tree


----------



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have a Stihl and I had it with me when... that damn tree jumped me...NEVER!!!!! trust a tree




Where are the pictures?


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2011)

Lace curtains. And don't think I'm distracted by your earlier necropost in the bible thread.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2011)

granfire said:


> Where are the pictures?


 
Waiting to be taken...someday.... a long time from now... in a galaxy far far away


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Lace curtains. And don't think I'm distracted by your earlier necropost in the bible thread.


 
:uhohh: OK then...you've worn me down....

I'll take these 







Or possibly these


----------



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Waiting to be taken...someday.... a long time from now... in a galaxy far far away



we wait, Buzz Lightyear


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> Where are the pictures?


 
There were no pictures.. I was in the woods...figthing a tree... there was no TIME for pictures


----------



## granfire (Apr 7, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> There were no pictures.. I was in the woods...figthing a tree... there was no TIME for pictures



everybody is a comedian.....

No, after you brought your kill home and installed the trophy in your Dojo...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> everybody is a comedian.....
> 
> No, after you brought your kill home and installed the trophy in your Dojo...


 
Believe me... there was no kill to bring home... it was way too big to mount in my&#8230;gu&#462;n&#8230; it is NOT a dojo...it is for Chinese martial arts ONLY&#8230;well... ok my daughter can train there too and she is doing Korean MA for now... but no matter it is a gu&#462;n... NOT a dojo&#8230;.but back to the tree and pictures... the next day I could not feel my left foot... and no there are no pictures of that either :uhyeah:


----------



## granfire (Apr 7, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Believe me... there was no kill to bring home... it was way too big to mount in mygu&#462;n it is NOT a dojo...it is for Chinese martial arts ONLYwell... ok my daughter can train there too and she is doing Koran MA for now... but no matter it is a gu&#462;n... NOT a dojo.but back to the tree and pictures... the next day I could not feel my left foot... and no there are no pictures of that either :uhyeah:




So when she trains it's a Dojang...got it.

gu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;ngu&#462;n


:angel:


----------

